# 3 year old child mauled to death - FL



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A 3 year old Ocala, FL child was killed yesterday at her home, "Haaker’s Dream Bulldog Ranch.” 

The Ocala Star-Banner article said, "The mother went inside the home to use the restroom, at which point the child somehow wandered into the pen, where it became entangled in a chain harnessing one of four pit bulls, Fisher said. One of the dogs, a male, then attacked the child."

Later the story went on to state, "It wasn’t clear whether the door to the pen was unlatched, or how the child managed to get inside the area housing the pit bulls."
3-year-old fatally mauled by dog at 6540 NE 25th Ave. in Ocala, Fla. | Ocala.com


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Results 1 - 10 of about 1,900 for haakers dream bulldog ranch. (0.10 seconds)
> Search Results
> Haaker's Dream Bulldog Ranch - Performance American Bulldogs
> Photographs of dogs, news, and litter announcements. Ocala, Florida.
> Haaker's Dream Bulldog Ranch - Performance American Bulldogs - Cached - Similar


Uh? Haakers Dream breeds American Bulldogs. Anything to sell a paper though, I guess "pit bull" makes more people look. 

They've taken their kennel site down, though... But in a pic search, you can see the dogs.
haakers dream bulldog ranch - Google Search


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I HAD to laugh here, as morbid as sad as this story is.


> Each of the American pit bulls, registered at the American Kennel Club


The AKC only registers APBTs or american Bullies, or AST's, As American Staffordshire Terriers.

THEY are AMERICAN BULLDOGS. I believe the writer made that up, no way they found papers saying "American Pit Bull" from the AKC. Because it'd Be American Pit Bull Terrier, from the ADBA, AADR, UKC if it was an APBT.. 

There are some people writing them now about this..


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW yah, I was going to say arent those bulldogs?
Thats shame that this happend to this child. But again, its the fault of the parent.
NEVER let your child out of your sight.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I really feel terrible for the family, for the poor girl, but it is common sense not to leave a toddler alone with a dog or any kind.. A TODDLER. I have been around a few 3yos today, and the thought of walking inside with one left outside would never cross my mind. Much less if there was an animal involved.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Explain to me why this dog is chained and penned? Poor baby. I was with two three year olds today. We went to a Chinese NY celebration with a Lion dance. This three year old is being laid out by a mortician. So extremely sad and unnecessary. 

Three year olds are pretty darn smart and can get into a mess of trouble. If you have a kennel of dogs, then you have to have them fenced around like a swimming pool, so that the attractive nuisance is not fatal to the child. You have to latch your latches so that a three year old cannot open the gates. If that means padlocks, it means padlocks. If it means latches that open four foot up, etc. 

Hindsight is 20/20 but when you have babies, you got to be a momma bear.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, I put the girls down for their nap. Other adults in the house. Ran to my car in the driveway, and back into the house, and checked the kids -- 2 minutes tops -- no dogs, cats, etc. 

I was afraid one might have tried to follow me outside and would not have been easy in my mind until I saw them safe in their beds. 

Taking them to the chinese restaurant, we had those kids in our hands like vice grips. Momma bears. I do not get it. I wonder how many of their dogs they will euthanize over this incident.


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

What show breeder keeps their dogs chained and penned? No sane person who raises bullies keeps them isolated, more than any other group of dogs they need socialization and human interaction. A child is dead, these dogs may soon join her and the real guilty party are the parents who will go free to "raise" more dogs who aren't properly socialized. People just mystify me.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

WiSunka said:


> What show breeder keeps their dogs chained and penned? No sane person who raises bullies keeps them isolated, more than any other group of dogs they need socialization and human interaction. A child is dead, these dogs may soon join her and the real guilty party are the parents who will go free to "raise" more dogs who aren't properly socialized. People just mystify me.



I must ask, because the dogs are chained, why do you think they're not socialized... ?

A person who KNOWS the breeder stated that she has her dogs very well socialized, they are working animals.... She cares for them. Chaining a bulldog is a lot of times one of the few ways to safely contain a yard of working ones. 
There was a huge debate on chaining at the bulldog forum.
Chains, not much of a debate - Dog Debates

Both sides put up a good argument.

And, since the site is down, here are some pics off of her site, not sure if they are all her PERSONAL dogs.
http://www.dreambulldogranch.com/02-03-020004.jpg
http://www.dreambulldogranch.com/sirenbite2.jpg


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You cannot keep a number of dogs for showing/breeding all in a big happy free for all with kids and babies and visitors and puppies. 

You have to have kennels. I do not have a problem with that. 

I always thought that you use a chain or a kennel, but never both, because of the danger. 

I am not of the opinion that chains ruin dogs, that many people have, but I do not believe they are as safe as kennels, so I provide kennels. 

The question is why a three year old can get into the kennel with the dog. 

Another tragedy. Poor baby. Bad for bully breeds especially, but really for all breeds.


----------



## mod_yung (Dec 18, 2007)

*blah*

Hello I know the children in this family I go to school with one of them. I have been to their house many times and the bulldogs were always on chains in the fenced yard. They went out there to clean and feed the dogs but nobody played or walked with them. They were not family dogs and I do know the difference between a family dog and a dog thats there for income. My mom has a kennel she does search and rescue german shepherds none of our dogs are ever chained up they are in large kennels and every kennel has a clip lock on it including the gate thats around the kennels she calls the arena. when I go out there to help bath the dogs or take them for walks them clips drive me nuts!!!!! Now after this Im so proud my mom is the way she is I realized they were their for my safety or the safety of other people who come over. Im 16 and she still will not allow me to go into the kennel area alone and none of our dogs have ever been aggressive!! She always told me as much as you love your dogs always be respectful of their space never approach a dog you dont know because you dont know what could happen. Well I have to say that I feel Mrs Haaker needs to go to jail over this she obviously didnt have respect for the dogs or her children to turn her back on the baby the way she did. Im 16 and I know better than to leave a baby out in a yard alone If you have to use the bathroom hold it till you get the baby and take them inside with you!!!! It amazes me how dumb some adults can be!!!!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> They went out there to clean and feed the dogs but nobody played or walked with them. They were not family dogs and I do know the difference between a family dog and a dog thats there for income.


You make some very important points here. A woman who wrte an excellent book on dog fatalities distinguished b/w family dogs & resident dogs. Overwhelmingly the most dangerous dogs are those that are isolated in backyards &/or outdoor kennels. While they're often described as family pets in any meaningful sense of the word they're not family & not really companions.

Chaining dogs who are inherently aggressive, fearful or suspicious will often amp up the aggression & render the dog more likely to attack & bite. I think it might also increase the ferocity of the attack.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

lilred001 said:


> Im 16 and she still will not allow me to go into the kennel area alone and none of our dogs have ever been aggressive!! She always told me as much as you love your dogs always be respectful of their space never approach a dog you dont know because you dont know what could happen. Well I have to say that I feel Mrs Haaker needs to go to jail over this she obviously didnt have respect for the dogs or her children to turn her back on the baby the way she did. Im 16 and I know better than to leave a baby out in a yard alone If you have to use the bathroom hold it till you get the baby and take them inside with you!!!! It amazes me how dumb some adults can be!!!!!!


You are a very insightful 16 year old that seems to have a better head on their shoulders than some adults in this world. For that, I commend you for being a knowledgeable dog person


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

You wouldn't believe how many people wouldn't think twice about leaving their small children alone in the yard with a dog. 

We just had a scare last weekend.....

Background.....a neighbor of ours puts him 4 year old daughter over our back fence so she can knock on our back door for my daughter. I have explained to him that my dog could be outside at any given time and that I do not want his daughter in my yard unsupervised. 

On this particular Saturday, I let Timber out back and was sitting on the couch folding laundry, when I heard him begin to bark ferociously. I screamed for my husband and nearly knocked my children over getting to the back door. 

Thank God, he was barking at a new dog our neighbor just adopted. 

But the thoughts that ran through my mind was astonishing. And this is with a dog that I am 99% sure wouldn't hurt anyone. But still, you can never let your guard down.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to the board lilred, thank you for giving us all a little more idea of what was going on there. my heart goes out to the child who died, the ones who are left to feel her loss, and the dogs who will all be euthanized I am sure.

Please stick around. Its nice to see someone so young with the program so much!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

valreegrl said:


> You wouldn't believe how many people wouldn't think twice about leaving their small children alone in the yard with a dog.
> 
> We just had a scare last weekend.....
> 
> ...


You need to hire a lawyer to write a letter to your ignoramus neighbor to cease and desist what he does with his child. It cost us $50 for a letter to be sent. Wouldn't hurt to report it to the police either.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the women in question should go to jail too. Yes, she lost her daughter and that is tragic, but leaving her kid outside when she went inside to do whatever, is child endangering. This time, it meant the death of a child. 

There is nothing illegal about keeping dogs for breeding, etc., so long as the dogs are well cared for. But people should be more careful around small children and dogs. 

As for clips, well, yeah they are good and will keep the little ones out for a while. But here they would get frozen shut and I would be constantly using my bare hands to warm the mechanism to get them open. 

If I have kids over at my house, all dogs are kenneled. If I bring one dog or puppies out, I am right there with the dogs and kids and the other adult. None of my current dogs has ever bitten anyone (save during a dog fight by accident), but you cannot be too careful. 

As for the maniac putting his four year old over the fence, that is just nuts. Yes a certified letter from a lawyer makes sense. I would definitely discuss it with your solicitor.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

mysablegsd I hear you! Our only problem is that we don't want to start any trouble with our neighbors since we are currently harboring illegal chickens! (Illegal to keep in our township) 

My husband has talked to him in the past also, and he seemed to understand. But, unfortunately he likes to drink so one never knows.

And to think, our friends/family cannot understand why we are actively looking for property with zero neighbors!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I agree about the parenting. 

My son is 7 years old, and we have always had dogs ( Large dogs to boot), and though he knows how to behave with dogs, even with Cullen at only 10 weeks old, I supervise ( mostly so I can correct ill behavior, but also because it's habit). We have had gizmo for 10 years, so he was raised with her, and I still don't " leave them". Common sense. That lady should get neglect charges at the LEAST!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

lilred001 said:


> Hello I know the children in this family I go to school with one of them. I have been to their house many times and the bulldogs were always on chains in the fenced yard. !


What's wrong with chaining, if done properly(meaning shade, access to water, decent amount of space, proper collars/O rings and proper sized chain)? It doesn't hurt the dogs, though some argue they could hurt themselves (I suppose if one ran hard to the end he might make his neck sore, or have the chain slap his legs, though), but chaining dogs doesn't make them irresponsible. And unless you are at the home 24/7 there is no way for you to say the dogs don't interact with humans, or walk. The dogs were worked, it's not like a BYB who breeds dogs without heath testing, and no proven work. Her dogs were health tested and worked..


> SGC OFA Good, EL, GTT2, Haaker's Uno of OHK of Dream Bulldog Ranch


As a breeder, I'd say she was good. As a parent, perhaps not so much... My own parents would leave me outside with the GSDs. Families for the most part seem to trust the dogs, "They love the kids, they'd never hurt them." Until they do.

Also, be careful posting what you did, all the family has to do is search their own name and this thread pops up, and unless they have several other 16yo's to confuse you with, they'll know it was you saying this about them...
I want to say welcome to the forums, would love to see your dogs working, we have a great photo section... I sure wish I'd grown up with parents who worked dogs.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Ocala.com
> http://www.ocala.com/article/20100225/ARTICLES/2251026
> 
> By Jackie Alexander
> ...



 Such a tragedy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I expected as much. So sad. How could they not know which dog was involved?

I am sorry, but if you are breeding or showing or working dogs, you should really have one pen per dog. Having to chain the dogs, and having four possible dogs involved is hard for me to imagine. I would not leave two intact males together or two females together. The chains are keeping them separated. I think this leads to a charged situation.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Lilred101, did you join the board just to post on your neighbors or did you find the thread after you joined?

What a tragic situation and that poor little girl. I can't imagine that pain she went through or the pain those that loved her are in now.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

selzer said:


> I expected as much. So sad. How could they not know which dog was involved?
> 
> I am sorry, but if you are breeding or showing or working dogs, you should really have one pen per dog. Having to chain the dogs, and having four possible dogs involved is hard for me to imagine. I would not leave two intact males together or two females together. The chains are keeping them separated. I think this leads to a charged situation.


Hate to sound kind of gruesome, but it had to be obvious which dog it was, she was tangled in Uno's chain, he would have been covered in blood, and the chains most certainly wouldn't let the dogs touch, or it defeats the purpose... I think she was so overcome with grief she just didn't want anything to do with the dogs anymore... I know she would have had many people lining up, good bulldog owners, to take the bitches... But what's done is done, I don't know what I'd do in her situation, well if one of my dogs attacked my baby out of nowhere, not like I'd leave a kid with them...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After the very first post, I wondered how many of her dogs she would euth. due to this. I mean, people dump or kill a dog because they are having a baby. My x-boss got rid of all his cats when his wife was pregnant with his baby. 

If you had a dog kill a child, you may not want anything more to do with that breed or dogs in general. 

Tragic.


----------

